# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  .htaccess với mật khẩu, Cũng chống được DDos phần nào

## buiminhphuong

Trước tiên, vào một trong các trang sau:

http://tools.dynamicdrive.com/password/
http://www.kxs.net/support/htaccess_pw.html
http://www.e2.u-net.com/htaccess/make.htm

Gõ tên và mật khẩu mình mình.

Chép đoạn mã sau vào .htaccess



```

[COLOR=#000000]AuthName [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"Restricted Area" [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]AuthType Basic AuthUserFile [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]home[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]mysite[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/.[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]htpasswd AuthGroupFile [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]dev[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]null [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]require [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]valid[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]user[/COLOR] 



```

Tạo một file .htpasswd (file này nằm cùng thư mục với file .htaccess)



```

[COLOR=#000000]Dán đoạn mã mà chương trình đưa ra khi bạn nhập tên và mật khẩu[/COLOR] 



```

Nguồn : ***************

----------

